# Are we not allowed to say "I told you so"?



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Why are some of the Mods on this site so sensitive? I find it kind of funny that posters are allowed to disagree with other posters and call them idiots or clueless when they post thier opinions but you are not allowed to go back when you have proof to show the person calling you clueless you were right.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2228085#post2228085

Case in point. Halfway through the season there was a thread in the Portland forum about a rumoured trade of Jason Terry for NVE. I went over there and said how ridiculous that trade was as 27 year old Terry for 34 year old NVE would be a horrible trade.

Of course I had some Portland fan telling me how clueless I was and how NVE was the better player right now. I found the whole thing laughable but I had to read how only 1/2 a season of good shooting meant nothing and that Terry had never and never would hit any clutch shots...

So after all that why is it that I am not allowed to go back there and bump the thread now that we actually have proof. The thread was immediately closed because God forbid anyone proven wrong actually has to read about it.

I guess anytime you go back to hold someone to what they said it must be baiting.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hap is the mod that closed the thread. Please PM him with your question. Moderating decisions are made on a case by case basis.

In general, bumping a thread is not a problem, however you decided to single one person in the thread out and use the phrase "Good Call, genius." That is quite different then simply making your point or asking if they still have the same opinion.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Hap is the mod that closed the thread. Please PM him with your question. Moderating decisions are made on a case by case basis.
> 
> In general, bumping a thread is not a problem, however you decided to single one person in the thread out and use the phrase "Good Call, genius." That is quite different then simply making your point or asking if they still have the same opinion.


I responded to the last snotty post by the guy who was basically calling me a clueless idiot. And yes I did use a snide tone. How else am I going to respond, with flowers? If he can dish it out then let him take it. My response was in the same tone as all his attacks on me.

It looked more like a fellow Trailblazer fan who happens to be a mod simply killing the thread so it does not make his buddy look bad.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I remember having an incident on the Grizz board earlier in the season, but the reason I took issue with it is because not much had changed in the situation. Also, a new thread was started instead of bumping the old one.

It's normally funny when people bump threads to stick it to other posters, but only when there is a definitive answer. Like, for example, if someone said Shaq would be traded on the Laker board and gets ripped for it, it's great to bump that thread when it turns out, hey, Shaq got traded.

I don't know about the current situation on the Blazer board.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Heh. I just read the Portland thread.

Awesome bump. It probably wouldn't have been closed, if you'd simply posted something less caustic (like the :laugh: smilie).

Still, that was a funny read. If I looked for about a couple of minutes, I could probably bump a few more Kmurph threads.

(But I won't.)


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Check your PM's, mavsman.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

mavsman said:


> I responded to the last snotty post by the guy who was basically calling me a clueless idiot. And yes I did use a snide tone. How else am I going to respond, with flowers? If he can dish it out then let him take it. My response was in the same tone as all his attacks on me.
> 
> It looked more like a fellow Trailblazer fan who happens to be a mod simply killing the thread so it does not make his buddy look bad.


I will simply state that two wrongs don't make a right. How you chose to bump the thread was not appropriate.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I will simply state that two wrongs don't make a right. How you chose to bump the thread was not appropriate.


Yes, I could have been nicer. But since when is a snide tone "wrong" or "inappropriate" on a message board. That's what people do on sports related message boards. They state thier opinions, other agree or disagree sometimes even in a snide way.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mavsman said:


> Yes, I could have been nicer. But since when is a snide tone "wrong" or "inappropriate" on a message board. That's what people do on sports related message boards. They state thier opinions, other agree or disagree sometimes even in a snide way.


notice this bump you did. Did it get the thread closed? 

Nope. 

Why not? 

Simple. You didn't come off like an ***. The last one you did, which was done several months after the last post, and completely forgotten.

Maybe had you said "I guess I was right about Jason Terry finishing the season better than NVE did" or something, it wouldn't have come off reeking of baiting. There's something childish about coming off like someone who has to show someone up for being wrong. 

I should've PM'd you, but forgot. I apologize for that.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

mavsman said:


> Yes, I could have been nicer. But since when is a snide tone "wrong" or "inappropriate" on a message board. That's what people do on sports related message boards. They state thier opinions, other agree or disagree sometimes even in a snide way.


You didn't bump that thread with a snide tone. You were caustic and inflammatory. bbb.net is not like every other sports related message board. We pride ourselves on having a mature, safe environment. There is a very simple guideline to follow, attack the post, not the poster.

If you are in a forum and that isn't happening, PM a mod of that forum or a CM. Respondin in kind serves no one's best interests.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

These Mods are WAY TOO damn sensitive, seriously. You give some of these guys some power, and they think their the ****.lol what a joke. why dont they move themselves to CUba and pronounce themselves DICTATORS. lol. 
some of these mods are like 16 yrs old or YOUNGER, which to me is a joke. THey have their mommies and daddies telling them what to do, but then they come here acting like they are bad ***. waz up w/that???
my advise to these sorts of peps...GROW UP!!!!
im not sure if yall are aware of this, but this is what u do in a discussion board..u argue, etc, its not all ONE BIG HAPPY WORLD.lol. what a joke. The only good thing about this board is that you read on some of the takes of dif. people which i think is pretty kool. but i hate it when a "MOD" edits what u write and Threathens to suspend u if you dont stop it???wtf. 
in other words, Your in TIME-OUT!!! :woot: :rofl:

*please don't mask curse, thanks cpaw


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

kfranco said:


> These Mods are WAY TOO damn sensitive, seriously. You give some of these guys some power, and they think their the ****.lol what a joke. why dont they move themselves to CUba and pronounce themselves DICTATORS. lol.


This site has standards to up hold and the moderators volunteer to perform that task.



> some of these mods are like 16 yrs old or YOUNGER, which to me is a joke. THey have their mommies and daddies telling them what to do, but then they come here acting like they are bad ***. waz up w/that???
> my advise to these sorts of peps...GROW UP!!!!


Any mod that is under 18 is an Assistant Moderator and there name appears in Magenta. It is pretty easy to distinguish an AM, from a mod (red), from a CM (green) and from an Administrator (blue)

None of the mods involved in the item under discussion in this thread were under 18



> im not sure if yall are aware of this, but this is what u do in a discussion board..u argue, etc, its not all ONE BIG HAPPY WORLD.lol. what a joke. The only good thing about this board is that you read on some of the takes of dif. people which i think is pretty kool. but i hate it when a "MOD" edits what u write and Threathens to suspend u if you dont stop it???wtf.
> in other words, Your in TIME-OUT!!! :woot: :rofl:


Again, bbb.net has standards. We are not like every other message board out there. An AM, mod or CM has a responsibility to edit out inappropriate comments. It is fine to argue another poster's points, but it is not ok to attack another poster.

The best thing about bbb.net is that it is a place for mature discussion of sports and other topics. This is not a smack board and it is not a place where you can just write what ever you want.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Just let Cpawfan do his job dont agrue this guy is very high in power of authority. And we have a code of conduct we gotta go stay within. Lets just keep it real but I understand your frustration.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Just let Cpawfan do his job dont agrue this guy is very high in power of authority. And we have a code of conduct we gotta go stay within. Lets just keep it real but I understand your frustration.


Ditto. There has to be a set of rules and standards in place. I too want to attack posters that, I swear, have no knowelge of basketball whatsoever, but I don't and just let them put thier foot in their mouth. I have the up most respcet for most of the mods and comend them on jobs well done. Lets just drop the subject.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds good man you will be a mod someday.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Hap said:


> Simple. You didn't come off like an ***. The last one you did, which was done several months after the last post, and completely forgotten.


I could not possibly care less whether you think I came off as an *** or not. I don't believe that you are here to judge who is an *** and who is not.

My 3 little words "nice call, genius" are not vulgar (They are sarcastic). They are not some big attack of another poster and you really have no business sensoring me like that. Unless of course we have been transported into Orwell's "1984". 

Your job is not to decide whether a post is nice enough or not. If you are going to close every thread where someone has a sarcastic or snide comment to make there may not be many threads left. And you will be busy closing threads 24/7.

With that said I know you Mods are volunteers and do alot of work for the site. I do thank you guys for that.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

mavsman said:


> I could not possibly care less whether you think I came off as an *** or not. I don't believe that you are here to judge who is an *** and who is not.
> 
> My 3 little words "nice call, genius" are not vulgar (They are sarcastic). They are not some big attack of another poster and you really have no business sensoring me like that. Unless of course we have been transported into Orwell's "1984".
> 
> ...


Mods have a responsibility to edit baiting. so yes, they do have to judge who is an ***. Location plays a role in what is considered baiting. Your 3 little words were not simply sarcastic, they were inflammatory. There was nothing productive that could come from that, which is why the thread was closed. 

This is not a smack board, and mods do have to judge what is and isn't appropriate.


----------

